# Digitized pictures from Palestine



## Augsburg Eagle (Nov 10, 2014)

The Bavarian State Archives has digitized a lot of aerial pictures, taken 1917/1918 by the
"Bayerische Fliegerabteilung 304" over Palestine.

Findbuch online 

Sorry, it´s just in german. But be happy, it´s not in bavarian
I think, you will find the pictures, you want to see.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2014)

Very interesting, thanks for the link.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 10, 2014)

Augsburg Eagle said:


> Sorry, it´s just in german. But be happy, it´s not in bavarian


What, it's not in Prussian?? 

Great link, thanks for sharing it!


----------

